

An Easy Way to Succeed for App Dev Teams Working in Education - davewingler
http://www.topeducatlonalapps.com/2012/01/an-easy-way-to-succeed-for-app-dev-teams-working-in-education/

======
inetsee
The link should be "[http://www.topeducationalapps.com/2012/01/an-easy-way-to-
suc...](http://www.topeducationalapps.com/2012/01/an-easy-way-to-succeed-for-
app-dev-teams-working-in-education/)

------
drcode
you misspelled the url- it doesn't work. (protip: It's always a good idea to
double check your spelling When posting something on the subject of
education.)

